# Missing RAS Async adapter drivers[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## goude (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,:wave:

Does anyone know where can I find the drivers for RAS Async adapter (Network card)?

I found them on the internet but wasn't able to download them. Whenever I click download it prompts me to upgrade internet explorer which is strange.

Any suggestions please?

Thank you all

goude


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Don't you mean the download you tried diverted you to the Windows Update site?
This is because the RAS Async drivers are supplied by Windows XP. You could try Windows Update.
If the RAS is flagged in your Device Manager under Network Adapters; right-click on it, select Properties and then select Update Driver. Windows will report that the correct driver is already installed and will prompt you to either reinstall the driver or exit.
Select Reinstall.
Have your XP Disc handy.

RAS=Remote Access Service

Are you trying to install a modem? Or connect to a Network?


----------



## goude (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Houndog,

Thank you for your reply. Yes that is exaclty what I mean. When I click download I've been diverted to upgrade my internet explorer.

However, last night after a long internet search session I found out that these RAS Async drivers are the Broadcom drivers and can be found here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...19755&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1005#11395

Problem solved.

Many thanks Houndog

Goude:4-clap:


----------

